# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Wife's Blood Work, Please Help!

## Weavz

My wife has been having trouble with her period not starting back up after being on Birth Control for a couple years after our first born. She went through two "cycles" of progesteron followed by clomid to help her kickstart it back up, as prescribed by her OBGYN. After ordering labs for the following blood work, he is stumped, and we are frustrated, we're trying to get pregnant again. Here's the numbers that came back:

FSH - 10.5 mIU/ML
LH - 2.6 mIU/ML
Estradiol - 20 pg/ml
TSH - 1.470 uIU/mL
Prolactin - 2.4 ng/ml

She's 5'10" and only 115lbs. She knows that she needs to put on more weight, but she has a hard time breaking her habits of not eating more when she's full. She works out pretty regularly, but is mostly cardio/class type stuff. We're already looking into getting another doctor, who asked her if she was pregnant after getting the labs back (you'd think they would know that after the blood work testing.) 

I'm sure there's more tests she needs done, what other recommendations do you all have?

----------


## Vettester

Weavz, are you still checking on this thread. I have some questions and such for your wife, but I don't know if you gave up on this thread or not? I'll subscribe to it and try to check-in periodically.

----------


## Weavz

I almost had. But she was needing her numbers. What ??'s do you have. I can probably answer for her. Thank you!

----------


## Weavz

Can anyone else give any help or been in a similar situation?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Can anyone else give any help or been in a similar situation?


Can u pm Vettster? Copy a link to this thread! If you don't have the minimal number of posts (50) I will for you!

----------


## Weavz

I can not.

----------


## Weavz

But a few more of these silly posts might get me there. :-)

----------

